# Feeding newly hatched danios



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I left my four danios in a breeding tank with craft mesh bottom for 2 days. I pulled them yesterday and can now see wigglers clinging to the side of the tank. What should I feed these guys when they become free swimming. My infusorians didn't culture in time.

-Z


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Try frozen baby brine shrimp and/or Hikari first bites. Or just crush regular flake food.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright thanks sue, I didn't know if you could feed them food that large. I've only ever bred livebearers before.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate to disagree, but danio fry are far too small for the above recommendation. I would use green water, V-Eels or infusoria. If you need to know how to do any of those drop me an email.
[email protected]


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought danios were too small as well.


----------

